# first bike GT GTR SERIES 4 ?



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, i am just getting into road cycling, i bike roughly 60 miles a week and want to start taking part in long distance cycling 50+ mile rides, well i have a budget of roughly £700 and i am currently looking at the GT GTR SERIES 4 2012 i have also been looking at a FELT F95 has anyone had any experience with these two bikes or could maybe recommend an alternative ?


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I am not real familiar with pricing in Europe. Both of these bikes use Microshift, which I have not see great reviews on. Maybe give them a test ride and be sure you are fine with how they ride.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a GTR 5 with 8 speed Microshift. About 4000 miles and no problems with the shifters (it has Shimano 2300 derailleurs). My wife has had nothing but problems with her 2300 shifters, and has ridden about half as far.

I don't know about this year's Sora, but for 2012 and older, I'd take Microshift over 2300 and Sora.


----------



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

right i see, are there better specd bikes out there for the same price range ? £700 really is my upper limit but would be prepared to pay that little extra for more quality. any and all posts regarding this will be thoroughly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Three main criteria to be concerned with are that a bike suites your intended uses, fits well and gearing matches your fitness/ terrain. Shopping at a reputable shop that emphasizes the importance of fit and promotes test rides (out on the roads) is a plus as well.

If the GT meets those criteria, I see nothing wrong with the bike, but I also think it would be an advantage to test ride some race as well as relaxed geo bikes. The GT is categorized as race, but you also mentioned Felt, and their Z series is relaxed, so may be worth a look. 

Just as a FYI, since there seems to be some discussion centering around MicroShift shifters, FWIW the reviews I've read have been predominantly positive. Consistent with this, the rebadged Nashbar /Performance shifters get pretty good reviews.
Nashbar Microshift 10-Speed Dual Control Levers - Road Bike Shifters

Forté 9-speed Dual Control Levers - Road Bike Shifters


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> I have a GTR 5 with 8 speed Microshift. About 4000 miles and no problems with the shifters (it has Shimano 2300 derailleurs). My wife has had nothing but problems with her 2300 shifters, and has ridden about half as far.
> 
> I don't know about this year's Sora, but for 2012 and older, I'd take Microshift over 2300 and Sora.


I wouldn't disagree with this. I have 2300 on my flat bar hybrid (GT Transeo 4.0 actually). Am not impressed with them at all. 

I have no first hand experience with Microshift. I saw the reviews on Nashbar about them before and they seem positive there. When I was shopping for my bike, I gave a look at the Felt Z95. I didn't know much about Microshift and did some internet searching. I saw a lot of comments saying they were bad, but they may have been older components or elitist posters. I called the only local shop (which was still over an hour away) that sold Felt bikes to ask about them. Their response was "Tiagra and Sora isn't anything to write home about either". Not exactly a ringing endorsement. Maybe his comments are what helped me seal the deal on the way I was leaning (SRAM)... but it certainly kept me out of his shop and thus a Felt bike. Just some perspective for my previous comments, take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mpre53 said:


> I have a GTR 5 with 8 speed Microshift. About 4000 miles and no problems with the shifters (it has Shimano 2300 derailleurs). *My wife has had nothing but problems with her 2300 shifters*, and has ridden about half as far.
> 
> I don't know about this year's Sora, but for 2012 and older, I'd take Microshift over 2300 and Sora.


We can't know the source of the problem(s) with your wife's bike, but IMO/E there's nothing inherently wrong with 2300/ Sora - or most any groupset for that matter. It's all in the set up/ tuning. Done right, they'll function fine. Done wrong and they won't. 

A 25 cent ferrule that adds cable resistance can mess up shifting, no matter the brand/ model groupset.


----------



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

loevely thankyou very much for all your feedback


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Since you're planning on upgrading before even buying....
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/be...railers-advise-needed-290860-post4106198.html

Go with the GTR 3.


----------

